# Please Help! Weight Weenie on a Trail Bike



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello!

I've been lurking in the forums for a long time, and I was hoping to get feedback on my new build. I want to build up a medium SantaCruz Solo/5010, for 27.5 wheels.

Its not heavy, per say, but I want it lighter! I cant think of any good options at this point though to make any massive effect. I also haven't picked out a headset, any ideas?

On a side note, does anybody have experience with frm axles/Tune axles? they may be currently one of the easier ways to shed weight.


Brake: XTR237253490Brake Rotor: XT115115230Brake Rotor Bolts: 6ti bolts242448Cables: Nokon53Cassette: 11-36 XG-1080239Chain: KMC sl10257Crankset: NEXT SL 32tooth430Bottom Bracket: RaceFace87Fork: Fox Float 140 +starnut1700Frame: Santa Cruz Solo2300Grips: LizardSkins DSP Mountain 30.327Handlebar: Raceface175Headset: ???100Pedals: Time Atac12240Seat: Specialized Phenom Pro192Seat Post: Reverb550Seat Post clamp: Woodman Deathgrip Ti/SL13Shifter: XTR Rear117Stem: RaceFace Turbine135Top cap/spacers: ????10Tire (Front): Conti. Xking 2.2 racesport540Tire (Rear): Conti. Xking 2.2 racesport540Hub: 32h American Classic Front116Rim: NoTubes ZTR Crest355Spokes: DT 1.8's w/ nipple's186Hub: Industry 9 Rear255Rim: NoTubes ZTR Crest355Spokes: DT 1.8's w/ nipples186Valves:Stans8993421.90084


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Great build. I'm thinking the Crest rims are going to be a bit flexy unless you're a very light and smooth trail rider.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

Why the XTR brakes? Take the 2014 Formula R1 and you shave about 100 g (with 160mm rotors). For the spokes, you could go with flat Sapim or DT Aerolite to save more weight too. Finally, you could also save some grams on your stem -- there are quite a lot of durable stems that weigh less than 135g (depending on stem's length).


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!

Spokes, interesting, I'll have to look into that. As for brakes, that is my only "must have". My experience with formula has been subpar... I realized they claimed to have fixed a lot of the problems I had with their new brakes, but I like my shimano I guess. 

As for stem? What is lighter in a 60mm length? I have been smashing my head against the wall looking for a light 60mm stem. Everybody makes lighter 90mm, which I'm not such a fan of the handling.

Any suggestions on headset? The Santa Cruz solo needs a tapered headset, with the bottom cup sticking out. I'll go with king, but I want something lighter if you guys can think of it. Does FSA make a headset like that, that will fit their new light bearings?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Not necessarily lighter, but I'd throw some 30mm wide carbon rims on there. I'm only 145lbs in race shape, but going from AL to carbon is a game changer, particularly on the front wheel. I have Enve clinchers and DT Swiss tubulars for my XC HT 29er race bike, and 30mm Chinese carbon clinchers on my AM rig. Only aluminum rim at this point is a Bontrager Mustang I have laced up to my PowerTap disc hub.

Keep the XTR brakes. Get lighter rotors, though. You can get Ashima AiRotors for like $15 each.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

The weight and price of the Ashima interested me until I read a bunch of posts describing them as "bendy" and "pulsating". I have XT 160 and it'd be great to lose a few grams on the cheap then sell the icetech. Any improvements recently on the Ashima AiRotors to warrant the switch and save about 40 grams front and rear total?


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

I was wondering the same. Ice tech rotors work great so far in my experience. I wish I could afford enves, most likely next years upgrade. Headset suggestions?


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

I have the 160mm one-piece Formula R1 rotors (87 g) and happy with them. As for the stem, look at the Syntace F109 -- under 100 g.


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

As Jerome suggests plus Zoom bars: 25.4mm x 580mm 85g , 31.8mm x 580mm 94g, approx $125. drops almost 1/4 lbs


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I'm definite looking into the syntace stem. It's fugly, but that's almost 30g savings. I will also look into the formula rotors. Ice tech is nice... But it's heavy. I'll probably end up keeping them around, in case it doesn't work out. I'm intrigued about the mt. zoom bars. Those ones are too short, but they make an xl bar that looks right on.

So what about headsets? How do one weight weenie those?


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

Extralite on my xc race bike and fatbike. Extralite came out with the ExtraBolt 16 (6g) for 1 1/8 forks in tapered headtube if you need that. Chris King on my am.

And I'm gonna second Jerome on the CX Ray Sapim flat spokes too. Why use anything else unless you're dh.

Tune 27.5" wheelset $800 for racing only! Not trail riding: 
Tune Prince Cannonball Sapim CX Ray Carbon Rims 1144G 27 5" | eBay


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

WickedLite said:


> Tune 27.5" wheelset $800 for racing only! Not trail riding:
> Tune Prince Cannonball Sapim CX Ray Carbon Rims 1144G 27 5" | eBay


I don't understand race day only. Isn't that the one time you need it to work at its best, and you'll push it the hardest?

That is a good price though... I'd be hesitant of buying carbon wheels online though. You guys got me to looking into enve.... dangerous game for my wallet...

Thanks for the headset though. The problem is that the santa cruz solo needs to have the bottom cup stuck out. It looks like Chris King might be the only one... but i really don't believe the hype, as well as its heavy :/


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

Race Day only: I save my lightest/most expensive wheelset for racing. I guess if I had more money I would have many lightest wheelsets. I run heavier all round wheelsets when not racing, plus I hit harder jumps etc. xc bikes aren't really meant for while I'm training just to spice it up a little.

That's a great price on that wheelset.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

Oh yes, as WickedLite said, a safe and fun (although expensive for what it is) way to save a bit more weight is the Extralite stem cap and bolt. Mine weighted 4g (replaced a cap/bolt assembly around 25 g)...


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

I ordered a kcnc top cap and star nut. I may swap it out with a blank carbon one, just for looks. Every bit helps  My goal is to be right at 22 or a hair under at like 21.9 pounds with pedals and everything else. I have a bet saying it can't be done. Do you guys know if the new 2014 revelation 650b is lighter than a fox? The fox came in at 1700g from their website. It didn't look like magura had a fork in 130mm at 650b too bad.


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, here is the (almost) final build. Bike comes in at 22.01 lbs. Still needs black valve stems, and the black rockshox stickers i had made.

On a totally unrelated note, does anybody have a good way to lose 29g?


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

CuddlyToast said:


> Well, here is the (almost) final build. Bike comes in at 22.01 lbs. Still needs black valve stems, and the black rockshox stickers i had made.
> 
> On a totally unrelated note, does anybody have a good way to lose 29g?
> 
> ...


What's your bottom bracket? The new XTR weighs only 73 g (on my precision scale).


----------



## UtahJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

sick bike! You can still drop some fat on that stem and handlebar.


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm pretty sure XTR BB wont be compatible, because the Raceface cranks are a 30mm width.

Which Bars were you thinking of? The stem is a de-badged new ultimate stem, i don't know if i could have done any lighter in that size. Just under 90g, for a 70mm length.

I'm thinking the only real way to lose weight will be suspension, but that'll be a year+ off until something gets released (in black, of course )


----------



## UtahJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

I have Carver rotors, which I like a lot (NOT the Titanium, which I think stink). I didn't realize your stem was that light, that's killer! My Selle Italia seat is 130g, but that's a lot of coin for 60g.


----------



## brimorga (Jul 23, 2013)

CuddlyToast said:


> Well, here is the (almost) final build. Bike comes in at 22.01 lbs. Still needs black valve stems, and the black rockshox stickers i had made.
> 
> On a totally unrelated note, does anybody have a good way to lose 29g?


Someone on the Bronson thread swapped out their chain stay protector for a lighter neoprine one.

http://forums.mtbr.com/santa-cruz/santa-cruz-bronson-picture-thread-846759-16.html#post10804495

I also saw someone who went with lighter skewers but could not find the post.

Don't know if that will give you your 29g.


----------



## TheKaiser (Feb 5, 2014)

There are a lot of people only running 3 bolts per rotor, even for DH. Unfortunately, I see that you are using Ti already, and that might be getting a little squirrly, but that would get you 24g savings and the other 5g could easily be "tuned" off of some other, non critical, parts with a dremel. Do you have an aluminum headset preload bolt in your top cap yet?


----------



## TheKaiser (Feb 5, 2014)

Forgot to mention...sick bike dude!!! A weight weenie 5010 build is one part of my dream quiver!


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey Thanks!

Yes, Sam Hill was famous for only 3 rotors bolts back in the day. I feel if I'm not going to skimp on lighter brakes (formula *cough*), I might as well not skimp on the rotor bolts 

After looking at carbon rims, it looks like there will actually be a weight penalty on each rim, so i don't think i can make it sub 22 with carbon hoops....maybe keep the weight gain to break even with areolite spokes.

I hear ya on the light axles, my only problem is the cost/availablitly. Europeans love that kind of thing, but its super expensive to get my hands on them.

I am currently using an aluminum bolt in the headset, but with an absolute black stem-cap combo, i can save a decent bit of weight.


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey Guys,

So with the bike being put away for the season, its time to rebuild, and dial in the bike further. I think its important to discuss some of the more long term concerns with weight weenie parts, and how they handle aggressive riding.

To recap, my goal was to build the lightest trail bike, with parts i could source relatively easily. I bought some of the parts expecting failure, which might seem silly, but i figured i couldn't criticize if i never had any first hand experience with these parts. I ended up with a 22.01 lbs trail bike, with parts like a stealth reverb, and XTR brakes (my background is a bike mechanic, so reliability is very important to me, as i rarely want to work on my own bike, especially if I'm not getting payed for it ) I'm rough 5'9ish and 160-170lbs depending on backpack, etc.

I am going to post pictures and weights once all the new parts come in.

Overall, this bike ripped! The lightness combined with the bigger wheels, was a pretty big eye opener. I actually found that the front end was a bit too light at times, and i had to change the way i ride to compensate.

This bike was also put through the ringer, it was used on a bunch of Enduro style trails, as well as many laps in my local bike park (Kicking horse mountain resort). It was also hucked over a couple road gaps, for good measure.

As it stands, I was really impressed with how everything held up. Ill break down the parts that need to be replaced, and some of the stand out performers.

Also, I'm not easy on my bikes...this particular bike has had some major tumbles... checkers or wreckers!

*Needs replacement:*

Formula Rotors
While they work for more XC oriented trails, when pushed to the limit, they just couldn't hold up. This is hardly the rotors fault, i kinda expected this, but never the less, they didn't make the cut. I will be keeping them around, if i ever do another 24hr event, or more XC oriented riding, but currently they are tucked in the tool box as spares.

they are getting replaced with ice techs (180f 160r).

Stans Rims/Revo Spokes
Thoroughly impressed with these rims, but alas, they didn't last the season. I built up a pretty weight weenie wheel set, and they did reasonably well for the crap i put them through. I was also impressed with the Revo spokes. They have a very bad reputation in my shop, and were a pain to build with, but when they were all set up, i didn't have any spoke problems. The final nail in the coffin was riding at Kicking horse, and the surrounding area. Notoriously rough, with big descents, the wheels didn't hold up. They lasted about a month of riding they weren't meant for. Hucking into bomb holes meant for dh bikes probably didn't help either.

They were replaced with 35mm wide carbon rims from china, laced with sapim xrays. Much more appropriate for the bike, and the conditions i was riding. I was blown away with the improvement. Anybody who doubts the Chinese rims, or wide widths needs to stop living under a rock, and try them. Probably one of the biggest upgrades i could have done to this bike.

Nokon Housing
Good stuff, i swear by it, but i want to try the jagwire cables.... its lighter, and is cheaper. The take off nokon will be going on my DH bike. It doesn't hold its luster as well as other anodized parts, but overall, i recommend it to anybody who wants superior shifting, that lasts almost forever. Works excellent with a clutch derailleur as well.

They are getting replaced with the jagwire elite cables housing

Next SL bars
While they have been good in the past, and definitely hold up to my abuse, the width just doesn't cut it for me anymore. After upgrading my DH bike to enve minaar bars, i cant do narrow widths anymore.

They are getting replaced with SixC bars. I will not be cutting them down initially.

Schwalbe Tires Rocket Rons 2.2 pacestar/whatever. No snake skin
I haven't had the best luck with schwalbes in the past. They are amazing when they work, but i have also wrecked my fair share prematurely. The pair on this bike held up to the end of the season. They came to life with the 35mm wide rims. By the end of the season, i had about 5 dollars in 1's holding the front tire together. Initially they were set up tubeless, but by the end of the season, there were little slashes everywhere, and required a tube. I had 2 flats this season. I also started running my psi lower and lower, settling around 27 psi.

They will be getting replaced with the new nobby nics, with side wall protection. Unfortunately my bike will be taking a pretty big hit on the scale, but i need meatier tires if i want to push my limits, and not the tires limits.

Time ATAC 12, w/o platform
They could not handle the heat. I never really liked them, and they were very loose feeling, it never felt like i was clipped in. I could rip my leg out of them just by pulling up it felt. Within a week, they had bearing play, and after a couple weeks, they were warrantied. Time was great about warranty, but they said that i couldn't ride those anymore, as i would keep wrecking them. They instead, replaced my pedals with their lightest DH pedal offering.

While i still prefer shimano's SPD system, the DH pedals are going to stay on the bike for the foreseeable future. Shimano needs to make a weight weenie SPD pedal, but until that day, time will suffice.

*Stand out parts:*

New Ultimate stem 70mm length 
Despite its incredibly light weight, it survived. Flex wasn't an issue, and i never broke anything. Each crash usually meant that i had to twist my bars back in place, but this is to be expected with such weight weenie parts. I would prefer a 50mm stem for what i am doing, but the Santa Cruz fits pretty small, and i haven't found a legit weight weenie 50mm option.

Chinese Rims
Dang. Stiff, light (not as light as my alu stans rims... but i digress) and the extra width is a must. I would recommend these to anyone, and stand by them. Built up real nice, and i totally dig the matte UD carbon look.

Race face narrow wide chain ring, and cranks
Amazing. Light, relatively cheap, and had 1 chain drop the entire season. I recently sanded off all the logos, they look even better stealth. Pics when the bike is rebuilt.

DSP Grips
Another no brainer. Anybody looking to save weight needs to buy these. Cheap, they never slip, and are relatively durable. I used to ride with gloves, but these grips are so good, i no longer do.

*Conclusion*
Overall, i was quite impressed. Weight Weenie Trail bikes are totally valid, and i am hoping will be even more deadlier with these upgrades. As it stands, I'm hoping the final weigh in is less than 23 lbs. If i can do that, then i will be happy. We'll see once the parts come in.

So far, the tires/rims/bars/rotors/adapter for new rotor, will all add weight, and the jagwire will hopefully drop some weight. We'll see how everything comes out in the wash.


----------



## shredmx (Dec 11, 2013)

CuddlyToast said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So with the bike being put away for the season, its time to rebuild, and dial in the bike further. I think its important to discuss some of the more long term concerns with weight weenie parts, and how they handle aggressive riding.
> 
> ...


sounds like an awesome build which Chinese carbon rims did you use?


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

shredmx said:


> sounds like an awesome build which Chinese carbon rims did you use?


Thanks!

I used the 35mm wide 650b offering from light-bicycles. Great service, low price, and a internal width that actually make a difference.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

Have you done any bolt tuning yet?

Its small savings across a load of items, but I've currently taken 65g out of my bike with Titanium, Alu and even some nylon bolts. Nylon was just as blanks for the bottle cage holes, but there are loads of places where alu can be used, Ti where it can't


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

MichaelV8V said:


> Have you done any bolt tuning yet?


Yes, all of the misc bolts are ti. The only things that aren't currently, are the pivot bolts. I don't know if this is the wisest thing to do, but if anybody has had experience with tuning pivot bolts, I'd like to hear.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

CuddlyToast said:


> Yes, all of the misc bolts are ti. The only things that aren't currently, are the pivot bolts. I don't know if this is the wisest thing to do, but if anybody has had experience with tuning pivot bolts, I'd like to hear.


I've replaced the steel inner bolts in the upper linkage with titanium & havent had an issue. the 2 main shock bolts are steel & noticeably heavy. I'd love to find titanium replacements for those.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

CuddlyToast said:


> Y The only things that aren't currently, are the pivot bolts. I don't know if this is the wisest thing to do, but if anybody has had experience with tuning pivot bolts, I'd like to hear.


I had changed pivot and shock bolts on a Litespeed Sewanee and a HL Turner Flux, from steel to Ti, never had a problem, got them from race bolts a while ago,weight savings of around 20 gr. Still trying to find the Ti bolts for my 27.5 Flux.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

scant said:


> I've replaced the steel inner bolts in the upper linkage with titanium & havent had an issue. the 2 main shock bolts are steel & noticeably heavy. I'd love to find titanium replacements for those.


I found Ti bolts for rear shock here:

http://www.protiglobal.com/good.php?fid=1408&column=M8+Bolt&column1=BOLT

One is M5x1.25x35
ProTi prod #M8L35 OTB01

Other is M5x1.25x40
ProTi prod #M8L40 OTB01


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

These same shock bolts are now on the Proti Cycling website:
M8 Bolts


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!

I'll have to look into these. It would be an easier sell if they happened to be black 

I am still waiting on a couple bits and bobs, and then I can do the official 2015 weigh in. Still need bars, cables/housing, and a new front ring from absolute black, once they release the oval narrow/wide cinch compatible.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

CuddlyToast said:


> ...
> I am still waiting on a couple bits and bobs, and then I can do the official 2015 weigh in. ...


What?! I have to wait over a month for your weigh-in? Rip off!


----------



## Driv3n (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for posting, its great to see how a bike this light holds up to aggressive riding.


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

Sweet build, I will be following your progress...


----------



## crohnsy (Sep 11, 2009)

CuddlyToast said:


> Well, here is the (almost) final build. Bike comes in at 22.01 lbs. Still needs black valve stems, and the black rockshox stickers i had made.


So 22.5 with pedals? I don't think you ride it without pedals...


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

Total cost?


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

That's a tough question. I moonlight as a bike mechanic, so most of my parts have been purchased through staff deals, or horse trading with other employees.

I think all in, i'm looking at just under $ 5 grand CAD. The only parts that weren't purchased through a staff deal were fork (chainreactioncycles) Rims (Lightbikes.com) and some misc. bits and bobs via eBay.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

That a very nice build. Keep the XTR brakes: they are lovely. I use Crest and they work great at my weight (155). Only ways I can see to cut weight is to get rid of the 27.5 wheels and tires: gain is 150-200 grams.

Otherwise ... it looks great!


----------



## Beij (Mar 9, 2009)

*Ti Bolts*



scant said:


> I've replaced the steel inner bolts in the upper linkage with titanium & havent had an issue. the 2 main shock bolts are steel & noticeably heavy. I'd love to find titanium replacements for those.


I am also looking to replace my steel Chicago bolts with Ti or even aluminium. I would prefer Ti as the bike is a Ti dually, any suggestions? I have looked at suppliers in China but minimum order is 5000...


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

Toronto Cycles is good for alu and Ti bolts

Ti is good stuff, but its about 60% heavier that aluminium, and much more expensive, so use Alu where that works, Ti where you need the strength


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

Final weigh in.








Looks like i added just under a lb. in weight. Check out the "new" whip. Now it includes proper, 785mm bars, and rotors that will actually stop me. 







Sanded the logos off my cranks. Just need to cover the bars up somehow.







Tape held up well.







bottom.








Stoked to see this thing still under 23 lbs.


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

really really excellent, with a dropper too?? jeez the total package man great work


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

Beij said:


> I am also looking to replace my steel Chicago bolts with Ti or even aluminium. I would prefer Ti as the bike is a Ti dually, any suggestions? I have looked at suppliers in China but minimum order is 5000...


toronto cycles and Pro-ti


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

Sweet build! Id love to hear about the nobby nics after you get some kms on them. Im a wtb fan boy but the schwalbe weights have always been tempting....


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

Small update... still snow on the ground :/








old.







new.
















saved a whopping 5 grams... We'll see how the oval profile works out. My initial impression is encouraging, I want to see how it feels on some real trails though.

Also, i covered up the mega ugly logo's on my handlebar. Sorry Raceface.

Grams is time :thumbsup:


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Thx for the pics. Maybe you mentioned it earlier, but why the ring change? Is it a different no. of teeth?


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

phlegm said:


> Thx for the pics. Maybe you mentioned it earlier, but why the ring change? Is it a different no. of teeth?


It's an oval shaped ring. Its the same number of teeth, and actually fits inside the originals footprint... i thought it would stick out more.

The idea is that it gets more chain wrap in the power section of the stroke, and less chain wrap when your leg is at its most extended point, where its the weakest. Its supposed to feel like having an extra tooth for max power/speed, but it pedals around like an easier gearing. Vastly different than biopace.

It also doesn't have any logos 

I have heard that it's good for people with knee problems... I fractured my knee cap a couple years ago, and it still bugs me from time to time.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ah, I didn't really see the oval nature of the ring in the photos. I've heard of them for a while now, but have never tried them.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey CuddlyToast, seen these Maxxis Maxxlites? 340 g per tire, so if you ever want to drop about a pound and a quarter...http://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-274-121-maxxlite


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Seriously? That's interesting. At first I thought you had misquoted a 26" weight. Wow.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Crazy, right?


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

MattMay said:


> Crazy, right?


Those look like great tires to put on, hang on a scale and take a pic. Then if doing 'trail' riding you switch back to real tires and go rip it!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Before the Ikon came along Geoff Kabush often ran the Maxxlites in World Cup races and would have flats on a regular basis, a ribbed condom likely has a tougher construction and more traction.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

rockyuphill said:


> ... a ribbed condom likely has a tougher construction and more traction.


Just avoid lubrication - too slippy.


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

MattMay,

Those tires inspire fear... and not in a good way! 

In unrelated news, there have been a couple of new releases that look to lighten up my bike... I will update as soon as my order comes in:thumbsup:


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

For sure...scale-and-snap worthy only!


----------



## ryanpoore (Apr 28, 2015)

Sorry for resurrecting this, but did you have the alloy version or the carbon version? Looking to do this!


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey ryanpoore,

It's a carbon frame, with a couple of bolts replaced with Ti.

Some updates... I did it again... i added some weight by accident, oops!









Old air can. Shock worked ok, but i never got enough mid travel support. It never really held up when i started charging, and this bike is too much fun to stay planted.









New Air Can. 
Pro's: Its Black, its a Canadian Product, and it offers wayy more mid travel support. 
Con's: Its heavy, takes a bit to get the chambers to pressurize, and requires way more psi to function.

I think it will stay. Now it feels like I'm riding with 20% of travel in reserve, so if i decide to hit the huck lines, my rear end doesnt cry out in agony.









Dusty. I'm still waiting for lighter axles, and i am thinking about swapping to a new 2016 Fox 34. I want a 36, but in a lighter package... we'll see what happens once people start getting their hands on the updated cartridges.

*edit*

forgot about the oval ring. Its actually kinda sweet. Its not a "game changer" and its not the "end of the world" as some doom sayers would say... but i like it. I have a bad knee, which was fractured at one point, and i find that the oval profile relieves some of the stress when pedaling hard. If you ride with a high cadence, it may not be as beneficial... but i am somewhat of a bad peddler, which makes the oval feel that much better. It allows me to ride a touch faster, climb a touch easier, and takes a bit of the edge off my knee. Well worth it, believe the hype (ish)


----------



## ryanpoore (Apr 28, 2015)

Such a great looking bike! thanks for the response, I can't wait for mine to get here .


How much more do you think the alloy frame weighs? I couldn't afford the carbon model just yet haha


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

I believe that its about 1 lb and a bit heavier. I'd say... somewhere around 6 lbs, couple odd ounces? Santa Cruz does make 2 tiers of carbon bike... might be worth looking into the cheaper one? Only a couple hundred bucks more than the alu version, and its right in between the 5 lbs and 6lbs frame weights.


----------



## ryanpoore (Apr 28, 2015)

Awesome man I'll check that out. How do you like the bike? This will be my first bike, and I don't really know what kinda riding I will enjoy yet, so i figured get a bike that can do a bit of everything well lol


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

It's a rad bike! The only thing i regret is not getting a large, but its always tough, being 5'10" i am constantly between sizes.

If you are just getting into things, It is an excellent adventure bike.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

CuddlyToast said:


> It's a rad bike! The only thing i regret is not getting a large, but its always tough, being 5'10" i am constantly between sizes.
> 
> ...


No excuses. If you were really serious about biking, you would have just grown a couple more inches.


----------



## ryanpoore (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up man, I'm 5'10.5/511, and was contemplating med vs large.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

CuddlyToast said:


> It's a rad bike! The only thing i regret is not getting a large, but its always tough, being 5'10" i am constantly between sizes.
> 
> If you are just getting into things, It is an excellent adventure bike.


same here...5:10. I have a scott spark 10 Large...and I don't think a medium would do it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

ryanpoore said:


> Thanks for the heads up man, I'm 5'10.5/511, and was contemplating med vs large.


Word. Get the large, with a short stem.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

a blacked out 34 kashima would look the business with that shock.


----------



## Over the Hills (Jun 4, 2015)

Does anyone know the weight of a stock 5010 carbon S? The one that retails for $4700?


----------

